# Car Audio speakers



## CraigRobbo (Feb 14, 2010)

Alright, i know this may be a little controversial but i was hoping to find people with some real world experience (vs just assuming) but has anyone built & tuned their own speakers but using car/automotive drivers...

Now i am not talking about low end Halfords jobbies, I mean something a little more serious such as the Focal Flax range or of similar quality?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It's a cool idea, I think the drivers may have a higher QTS assuming they were designed for IB/car environment. Some dipoles might be a cool project.


----------

